# Red Cedar toxic?



## AQUAMAC (Jul 27, 2004)

Hey all-

Just wondering if anyone knew anything about red cedar being toxic to frogs? I found some great pieces from a tree that fell. I wanted to bake them to get rid of any parasites or bacteria but was curious if using this type of wood is bad. I remember reading on here that someone said it would be too acidic because its an evergreen but then again so is cypress wood and we use that all the time in our frog enclosures (at least some of us do). Any info would be great.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

The problem with pine trees is the pinetar is toxic. I'm not sure how much pine tar red cedar would have.


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

I have a big slab of red cedar in my vent tank as the background that has been in there for many years. This was a piece of driftwood though so had been well leached. I think if I were to use a fresh piece. I would soak it in a tub of water for several months to leach any toxins that might be present.


----------



## benmz (Feb 18, 2004)

Red Cedar is extremely aromatic. I am not certain about the kind, strength and toxicity of red cedar. I do know that the red heartwood is extremely resistant to rot. It's used to repel clothes moths in closets and you shouldn't use the shavings in snake enclosures, however used all the time for hamsters and other small mammals.

Didn't really answer your question, but the jury is out on this one.

-Ben


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2004)

> however used all the time for hamsters and other small mammals.


Yes it is but it shouldn't be from my understanding its bad for their respiration. At least my vet told me not to use it for my ferret.


-Tad


----------



## jhupp (Feb 27, 2004)

Eastern Red Cedar contains a lot of volatile organic compounds that are the reason it causes respiratory problems in small animals. Generaly, these are only a problem from freshly exposed surfaces. Like if you were to turn it into shavings. A weathered piece found out in the woods some where and long since dead should cause you no problems. Assuming you don't go cutting it up.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Red Cedar contains thujone which is liver toxic. There are other aromatic oils that are also toxic but this the one I remembered off hand. 
Basically if you can still smell the cedar scent, I wouldn't use it. 

Ed


----------

